# Sequenzschaltungen Teilklimaanlage



## Dimi1980 (16 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich versuche Informationen über die Sequenzschaltungen einer Lüftungs/Teilklima Anlage die mit WRG, Lufterhitzer & Luftkühler ausgestattet ist zu finden. Ich suche auch Informationen über Sequenzschaltungen für Lüftungs/Teilklima Anlage mit KVS WRG.
Ich habe soweit nur wenige beispiele bei der Siemens Dokumentation die leider nicht viel helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich wäre Dankbar für jede Info/Hilfe. 

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## GLT (16 November 2017)

Siemens Dokumentation?
D.h. die Anlage wurde von Siemens in Betrieb gesetzt?

Was für Informationen suchst Du denn?
Grundverständnis über die generelle Funktion so einer Anlage oder was spezielleres?
Verständnis über die Art der Programmierung?

Welches System von Siemens ist da im Einsatz?
Was versorgt diese Anlage?


----------



## Dimi1980 (17 November 2017)

Anhang anzeigen Siemens Abschnitt.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo, danke für deine Antwort. 

Die Anlage ist nur geplant also nicht gebaut. Vorgesehen ist um Büroräume zuversorgen, ist aber nicht  von Siemens. Der Verweis auf Siemens hat mit dem Buch von Siemens `Regeln und Steuern von Lüftungs-/Klimaanlagen` zu tun. Ich suche Informationen die über Sequenzschaltungen zwischen WRG, Luftkühler und Lufterhitzer ins Detail gehen. Siehe im Anhang ein Beispiel von diesem Buch. Ich suche solche Beispiele aber mit KVS und Kreuz WRG System. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Siemens Abschnitt.pdf


Gruss,
Dimi


----------



## GLT (18 November 2017)

3 der Fragen hast Du noch immer nicht beantwortet - soll man raten, WAS GENAU du denn nun suchst?

KVS, KWT, RWT u. Umluftschaltung sind alles nur Formen der Energierückgewinnung in RLT-Anlagen, die einerseits ihre phy. Eigenheiten besitzen u. deswegen ausgewählt werden (Anforderungen) oder hinsichtlich der baulichen Situation/Budget zum Einsatz kommen.

Falls Du auf der Suche nach einer Art "Supermusterlösungskatalog RLT-Anlagen- Auslegung, Planung u. Steuerung für Dummies" suchst, kann ich Dir leider nicht behilflich sein, da mir sowas nicht bekannt wäre. Ansonsten gibt es vielfältige Fachbücher die die Einzelkomponenten bis in die Tiefe abhandeln - müsstest u.U. probeschmökern, ob Du mit den jeweiligen Publikationen auch klarkommst, da die Zielgruppe jeweils eine andere ist.

Vlt. unterhältst Du dich auch mit dem Planer der Anlage über das warum u. wieso? Immerhin hat er die Anlage geplant u. sollte dir über seine Planungsausführung u. Zielrealisation entsprechend Infos geben können.


----------



## Dimi1980 (20 November 2017)

Hallo GLT. 

Wie im beigelegten Dokument, suche ich Infos z.B wie das Mitspiel der Anlageteilen (WRG, LE, LK)* regeltechnisch *ist. Im beigelegten Beispiel ist eine Sequenzschaltung mit Luftklappen, Heizventil und Kühlventil beschrieben, ich suche noch ähnliche Beispiele die statt Luftklapen ein Kreuz WRG, ein KVS WRG oder ein rotations WRG behandeln. Und wie gesagt, eventuell mit graphischer Darstellung des Sequenzdiagramms.  

Danke.


----------



## GLT (20 November 2017)

Wie oben schon beantwortet - alles nur Formen der WRG u. somit ändert sich da auch groß nichts; einzig die phy. Eigenheiten sind noch zu berücksichtigen. Was im Sommer die "Kälte" zurückgewinnen soll, wird im Winter für die "Wärme" angewand.

Somit ist die sequentielle Betrachtung der Komponenten EH, NK, NE, WRG stets selbige.

Im speziellen Fall ist die Anlagenkonstruktion, deren Eigenheit u. auch die zu erwartenden Betriebszustände noch zu berücksichtigen.

Im Einführungspost angeführte Anlagen lassen energieoptimierte Sequenzen ohnehin nicht zu - die hx-Betrachtung ist da außen vor.

Vermute - Du stehst auf Betreiberseite, die Regeltechnik wird von jemand anderem ausgeführt.


----------

